# Cabela's



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Cabela's Has this information on their website,?? Remember Jay Andersons Outdoor Adventures (GM thing) Started out as a booking agent.

Cabela's Inc. began business in 1961. After years of recommending the best equipment and clothing, horizons were expanded to by researching and recommending the best fishing operators. Thus, the inception of Cabela's Outdoor Adventures in 1985. The service has grown steadily into the World's Foremost Hunting and Fishing Consulting Agency.

For many of us, hunting and fishing trips are a serious commitment of both time and money. Good trophy producing areas are becoming increasingly difficult to find. The only way to ensure access to the best areas and operators is to spend a lot of hard work, time and money researching new destinations. Cabela's does this research free for you, our clients. By booking your trip through Cabela's Outdoor Adventures, you will assure yourself of being in a good location with a reputable operator.

Hunting and fishing, by their own definitions, are activities with no guarantees for success. The thrill of the chase/catch, the challenge of the unknown and dealing with changing conditions are just some of the factors that draw us to the sports. While there may never be any real guarantees, there are definitely proven means to increase your odds for a successful and rewarding trip.

Our consultants represent a combined total of over 80 years of worldwide hunting and fishing experience. We urge you to take advantage of this wealth of free knowledge.

In addition to Cabela's research, reputation and the combined experience of Outdoor Adventures consultants, some additional benefits include helpful tips on getting prepared, physical and mental requirements, dealing with your operator and guide, advice on gratuities and many other details that are often forgotten.

An added bonus is the opportunity to take advantage of one-stop shopping. We provide all our hunting and fishing clients with specialized equipment lists, with almost all items available through the Cabela's merchandise catalogs.

Cabela's also has a full-service travel agency in house. In addition to our leisure and business travel agents, we have agents who specifically handle our hunting and fishing clientele, these specialists ensure extra attention to the details of the sportsmen's requirements such as traveling with firearms and trophies, hotels near airports with free shuttles and elevators, freezer service, additional storage, etc.

Recently, Cabela's has teamed up with Safari Club International, the leading conservation and hunting organization, to offer you the opportunity to support wildlife conservation, education and protection of the hunter. For further information on how to participate, you may visit their site at www.safariclub.org.

We appreciate your time in reviewing our Outdoor Adventures site and invite you to ask questions or share comments with us by e-mail at [email protected], or call us at 1-800-346-8747. 
Please send all other inquiries to [email protected].

First, choose your destination. Then call Cabela's Outdoor Adventures for availability. We will reserve your space verbally, but must receive your deposit within one week. We accept four major credit cards if you wish to confirm your reservation immediately. Once we receive your deposit, we'll mail a complete information package to you including an invoice. This invoice is your confirmation. The package will also include information from Cabela's Travel Agency and the outfitter.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They have been doing it longer than GM has!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

djleye said:


> They have been doing it longer than GM has!!!!


Not quite, they aren't directly leasing land. They basically advertise for outfitter operations that pay them and provide a booking agency. They don't actually own the operations they have listed. GM is directly leasing large blocks of land.

I still thinks it sucks and would like to see them drop it all together. I'm not sure about what they have in Nebraska but I'm sure they have land leased there. It's most likely not used for guiding but for the use of the corporate guys.

Hopefully GM's recent move doesn't make other companies like Cabela's join the competition since they have more money.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other...


----------

